

Show HN: Invisu.me- Storytelling wizard for startups that gets you the meetings - ohdonnaoh
http://invisu.me/onepager?k=vt1s5w2ftkjgAFod7uh8qw_c_c

======
ohdonnaoh
www.invisu.me/HN gives you a free trial!

------
ohdonnaoh
invisu is a wizard that guides you through the process of creating a clear,
concise pre-meeting deck/one pager faster and better than ever before.

The output is sleek and responsive to all devices, making it easier and faster
for investors to understand what you do, increasing your chance of getting the
meeting and raising money.

invisu includes links to your videos, testimonials, press, social links and
more providing a more complete picture for investors.

Track investor engagement with our unique dashboard and streamline your
fundraising efforts.

Free trial for the HN community: www.invisu.me/HN

